# Video: Diver or fishing lure?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

As I reached the stern of the Oriskany, this school fish was following me.

http://www.sea-space.com/videos/2011.03.11.wmv

Whack 'um

http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What amazing density. They want to limit seasons WHY?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a shame that there's no fish on the Oriskany...Classic!


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

Bryan, did i hear a couple explicatives through your rebreather mouthpiece at the end there?? haha, its always the times i dont bring a gun that i wish i had one the most!! 

those are some huge AJ back there up under the fantail. I was back there about a year ago and I remember seeing one or two that looked like they were the size of a voltswagon bug.

Great report btw, made for a good read!

-Wilson


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Man that video made me have flashbacks....the GOOD KIND........almost got my gear ready to go back....just wish the water wasn't sooo cold!
Looks Like your scooter has taken a hell of a beating.....lots of marks.....I'm Jealous ....You sure do get some diving in!!!!.
Later....Scott.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

wm4480 said:


> Bryan, did i hear a couple explicatives through your rebreather mouthpiece at the end there?? haha, its always the times i dont bring a gun that i wish i had one the most!!
> 
> those are some huge AJ back there up under the fantail. I was back there about a year ago and I remember seeing one or two that looked like they were the size of a voltswagon bug.
> 
> ...


LOL - Yep, although he looks a lot smaller through the wide-angle lens, the AJ I was pointing at was about 70 lbs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Man that video made me have flashbacks....the GOOD KIND........almost got my gear ready to go back....just wish the water wasn't sooo cold!
> Looks Like your scooter has taken a hell of a beating.....lots of marks.....I'm Jealous ....You sure do get some diving in!!!!.
> Later....Scott.


Hey Scott. Yeah, I put a lot of miles on my gear, that's for sure. Despite our BP poblems, I got in about 200 dives last year. Most were 45-60 minutes.

With all of the gear I wear, my kids say I look like a transformer! The main downside is that folks on the boat make fun of me because I need a pit-crew to get dressed.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

My favorite dive on the O was to the fantail it was a awesome dive. Great video!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The audio sounds like smokin a doobie LOL
Thanks for posting.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My voice/mumbling was about two octaves higher than normal due to the helium.


----------

